# skool me on the A3



## Pkjr703 (Jun 5, 2001)

i have a 2001 gti vr6 and i am thinking about upgrading to a A3 V6.
however with the rumors of the new r32 coming to the US with a new body style might keep me in my family.
any pros cons to this?
thanks.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: skool me on the A3 (Pkjr703)*

me thinks you're in the wrong forum bud...there isn't much chance of you getting one of these A3s in america...


----------

